# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Диакон Андрей Кураев. Диспут с кришнаитами

## Олег Тимофеев

Достаточно редкая аудио-запись. Ее было непросто найти на просторах интернет, так как изо многих мест, где она изначально размещалась, по каким то причинам она удалялась. Возможно, кому то покажется небезинтересным этот диспут представителей православия и кришнаизма. А может для кого то будет новостью, что такой диспут вообще имел место быть. Если кому проще считывать с листа, вот тут есть этот диспут в печатном виде: http://kuraev.ru/index.php?option=co...147#msg4262147
А вот тут можно скачать этот файл в формате МП3: http://narod.ru/disk/17566865000/kur...gupta.mp3.html

http://rutube.ru/tracks/2897628.html...540e809618fdcd

Со стороны Православия, как приглашающей стороны, присутствуют: диакон Андрей Кураев, известный христианский апологет и богослов, священник Олег Стеняев, давнешний оппонент кришнаитов, автор книги «Кришнаиты: кто они?», которая готовится к выходу в нашем издательстве, диакон Евгений Тремаскин, заместитель руководителя Центра Реабилитации Жертв Нетрадиционных Религий имени А.С. Хомякова,
Анатолий Юрьевич Пирский, сотрудник Министерства юстиции, юридический консультант Центра А.С. Хомякова.
Со стороны кришнаизма: Зуев Сергей Васильевич, председатель исполкома ОСК в России, доктор Рави Гупта, доктор теологии, Оксфорд, Великобритания. Валерий Долгополов, директор благотворительного фонда «Пища жизни» в Москве.
Максим Осипов, координатор центра Общества Сознания Кришны в России, который будет переводить для доктора Рави Гупты.

Очевидно, что запись имеет вырезанные места, от чего её важность резко падает.

==================
Я хочу в этой теме задать несколько вопросов по мере их поступления. Хотелось бы получить ответы от опытных вайшнавов и гуру.

Доктор Рави Гупта: 



> Я понимаю, что в христианской теологии Иисус Христос считается одновременно полностью Богом и полностью человеком одновременно. Он умирает на кресте, как умирает человек. Я должен сказать, что в нашем вайшнавском вероучении у нас нет соответствующих параллелей умирающему Богу. То есть с нашей философской точки зрения, Бог приходит сюда в облике человеческом, но он не принимает вот этого тела из плоти и крови, которое имеется у нас, то есть Его тело нематериально, оно всегда духовно, с нашей точки зрения.


Вопрос: доктор Рави Гупта выражает т.зр. вайшнавов или свою философскую точку зрения? Что значит тело духовно? Означает ли что оно лишено первородной поврежденности - смертности, страстности и лености?

----------


## Олег Тимофеев

Со стороны вайшнавов на этой встрече не было сильных "богословов". Что же так ? Надо держать руку на пульсе, если не хотите чтобы Кураев безосновательно говорил о том, что в "индийской философской мысле все-таки есть ряд серьезных противоречий, причем это не противоречия неумелости речи отдельного адепта, это объективные противоречия становящейся и растущей традиции"

----------


## vijitatma das

> Вопрос: доктор Рави Гупта выражает т.зр. вайшнавов или свою философскую точку зрения? Что значит тело духовно? Означает ли что оно лишено первородной поврежденности - смертности, страстности и лености?


Совершенно верно. Шрила Прабхупада так говорит об этом: 

"Верховный Господь, хотя и имеет человеческий облик, не является обыкновенным человеком. Господь, управляющий созиданием, сохранением и уничтожением материального космоса, не может быть обыкновенным человеком. Однако есть немало глупцов, которые считают Кришну просто могущественным человеком, не более того. В действительности же Он - изначальная Верховная Личность, что подтверждает «Брахма-самхита» (ишварах парамах кришнах). Он - Сам Верховный Господь....

...Кришна - верховный повелитель (ишварах парамах кришнах), и тело Его сач-чид-ананда, не материально.
Материальное тело не способно совершать чудеса, о которых рассказывалось в предыдущих стихах. Тело Господа вечно, исполнено блаженства и знания... Тело Господа названо здесь манушим, поскольку Он действует как обыкновенный человек, друг Aрджуны, воин и дипломат, участвующий в битве на Курукшетре. Во многих ситуациях Он ведет Себя как обыкновенный человек, но на самом деле Его тело - воплощение вечного блаженства и абсолютного знания (сач-чид-ананда-виграха). Это подтверждают и другие ведические писания. Сач-чид-ананда-рупайа кришнайа: «Я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед Верховной Личностью Бога, Кришной, воплощением вечности, блаженства и знания» (Гопала-тапани-упанишад, 1.1). В Ведах приведены и другие описания. Там экам говиндам: «Ты - Говинда, дарующий блаженство коровам и чувствам». Сач-чид-ананда-виграхам: «Тело Твое духовно, вечно, исполнено знания и блаженства» (Гопала-тапани-упанишад, 1.35)...

Между имперсоналистами и персоналистами не утихают споры о человеческом облике Господа. Однако, обратившись к «Бхагавад-гите» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам», авторитетным писаниям, где изложена наука о Кришне, мы поймем, что Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога. Приходя на землю в обличье обыкновенного человека, Он в действительности не является таковым. В первой главе Первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» мудрецы во главе с Шаунакой, спрашивая о деяниях Кришны, говорят: «Господь Шри Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, вместе с Баларамой играли роль людей, и в этом обличье Они совершили множество сверхчеловеческих деяний» (Бхаг., 1.1.20). Появление Господа в человеческом облике вводит глупцов в заблуждение. Ни один человек не смог бы совершить тех чудес, которые совершил Кришна, когда находился на земле. Сначала Он предстал перед Своим отцом и матерью, Васудевой и Деваки, в четырехруком образе, но, вняв их молитвам, принял облик обыкновенного младенца. Как сказано в «Бхагаватам» (10.3.46), бабхува пракритах шишух: Он превратился в обыкновенного ребенка. 

Данный стих также указывает на то, что способность Господа принимать человеческий облик является одним из свойств Его трансцендентного тела. О том же говорится в одиннадцатой главе «Бхагавад-гиты», где Aрджуна просит Кришну показать Свой четырехрукий облик (тенаива рупена чатур-бхуджена). Представ перед ним в этом облике, Кришна по просьбе Aрджуны снова принял Свой изначальный человеческий образ (манушам рупам). Обыкновенный человек не имеет таких возможностей".

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Со стороны вайшнавов на этой встрече не было сильных "богословов". Что же так ? Надо держать руку на пульсе, если не хотите чтобы Кураев безосновательно говорил о том, что в "индийской философской мысле все-таки есть ряд серьезных противоречий, причем это не противоречия неумелости речи отдельного адепта, это объективные противоречия становящейся и растущей традиции"



какие основания у него были так говорить?

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> ...Вопрос: доктор Рави Гупта выражает т.зр. вайшнавов или свою философскую точку зрения? Что значит тело духовно? Означает ли что оно лишено первородной поврежденности - смертности, страстности и лености?


Духовно, значит, нематериально для Бога. То есть, любая Энергия Бога не может являться причиной для Его страданий. Не только потому, что Господь знает все свои Энергии, но и потому, что Господь знает Себя.

Разница между духовным телом и материальным в Вайшнавизме очевидна, поэтому объяснять материальное тело через поврежденность(смертность, страстность и ленность) не нужно.

Объект материи подвержен воздействию времени, поэтому исчезнет. Это условие Господь исполнил.

----------

